# Balotelli quando mai è stato un grande talento?



## Torros (3 Settembre 2016)

leggo di rilanciarsi.

Ma quando mai si è lanciato? quando mai si è visto questo grande talento, anche ai tempi dell'Inter io non ho mai visto questo fenomeno di cui i media italiani parlavano. Buon fisico, buona tecnica, buon tiro, ma nulla di più 

Di un Benzema italiano(chi si ricorda del Benzema del lione, che a 19/20 d'anni segnava una 30inna di gol e si parlava di erede del Fenomeno?) si sarebbe parlato come di un dio in Italia.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Settembre 2016)

Non lo so, certamente segnare e trascinare una nazionale ad una finale di un europeo, è sicuramente una cosa che può fare chiunque a 22 anni. Poco talentuoso, io dico che se avesse il cervello almeno funzionante la metà di quello che sapeva fare in campo...staremmo a parlare di un altro giocatore.


----------



## Torros (3 Settembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Non lo so, certamente segnare e trascinare una nazionale ad una finale di un europeo, è sicuramente una cosa che può fare chiunque a 22 anni. Poco talentuoso, io dico che se avesse il cervello almeno funzionante la metà di quello che sapeva fare in campo...staremmo a parlare di un altro giocatore.



Ha fatto bene contro l'Irlanda e una grande partita contro la Germania, sarebbe questo il trascinare?
2 grandi partite in croce in tutta la sua carriera da mediocre, Pavljučenko era un potenziale fenomeno anche lui immagino avendo fatto un grande europeo nel 2008.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Settembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ha fatto bene contro l'Irlanda e una grande partita contro la Germania, sarebbe questo il trascinare?
> 2 grandi partite in croce in tutta la sua carriera da mediocre, Pavljučenko era un potenziale fenomeno anche lui immagino avendo fatto un grande europeo nel 2008.



Senza il suo gol contro L'irlanda noi non avremmo passato nemmeno il girone. Era l'Europeo che avrebbe dovuto consacrare Balotelli e invece dopo quella spedizione è cominciato a poco a poco il declino del giocatore. 

Sul paragone con Pavlucoso nemmeno rispondo...


----------



## Heaven (3 Settembre 2016)

All'Inter sembrava poter diventare un fenomeno, agli Europei lo è stato

Per il resto, qualità sopra della media ma non possibili da sfruttare per la testa


----------



## prebozzio (4 Settembre 2016)

Si, vabbè.
Ha segnato una doppietta in coppa Italia a 17 anni, alla seconda presenza, e un'altra doppietta a Torino contro la Juventus in CI. 
7 gol in 15 presenze a 17 anni. Dovrebbe bastare questo.
Oppure gli 8 gol in 22 presenze, quasi tutte spezzoni di partita da subentrante, l'anno successivo a 18 anni.
Saltando la parentesi City, dove ha fatto male solo nell'ultima stagione, nei primi sei mesi di Milan, 23enne, fece 12 gol in 13 partite trascinandoci in Champions.
L'estate prima, Euro 2012.


----------



## wfiesso (4 Settembre 2016)

all'esordio aveva tutte le qualità per diventare un grande calciatore, ma la testa, i soldi, il procuratore lo hanno fregato, dall'esordio è migliorato x qualche anno (ma già si vedeva che la testa non c'era proprio), ma poi è stato un declino continuo, declino che proseguirà fino a farlo diventare disoccupato... chi è causa del suo male pianga se stesso si dice, ma a lui manca pure l'umiltà per farlo, la colpa la da sempre agli allenatori, ai compagni, al razzismo, al padre eterno ai pianeti e chi più ne ha piu ne metta... le ultime sparate di lui e il mafioso del suo procuratore su Carragher e Klopp sanno di addio definitivo al calcio che conta. e Finalmente aggiungerei


----------



## Jino (4 Settembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> leggo di rilanciarsi.
> 
> Ma quando mai si è lanciato? quando mai si è visto questo grande talento, anche ai tempi dell'Inter io non ho mai visto questo fenomeno di cui i media italiani parlavano. Buon fisico, buona tecnica, buon tiro, ma nulla di più
> 
> Di un Benzema italiano(chi si ricorda del Benzema del lione, che a 19/20 d'anni segnava una 30inna di gol e si parlava di erede del Fenomeno?) si sarebbe parlato come di un dio in Italia.



Guarda, ai tempi io ho avuto la fortuna di ammirarlo con la primavera, venne a giocare una partita qui vicino casa mia di campionato, dopo in novanta minuti ero strabiliato, ero davanti ad un fenomeno. 

Infatti di li a poco ha esordito in prima squadra come nulla fosse. Eravamo a diciassette anni di fronte ad un fenomeno, gran fisico, buonissima tecnica, tiro devastante, personalità. 

Peccato gli sia mancata poi la testa...non ha mai avuto voglia di lavorare e migliorarsi, s'è sempre sentito arrivato, poca umiltà, poco spirito di sacrificio, poca cura di fisico e stile di vita... l'opposto di Cristiano Ronaldo per intenderci... eppure negli anni in cui doveva maturare aveva la fortuna di avere come tecnico un certo Mourinho... uno che se lo ascolti da un punto di vista mentale ti può dare tantissimo. 

Braccia rubate all'agricoltura...ed è un peccato perchè la nazionale italiana avrebbe potuto avere un campione vero li davanti.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (4 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda, ai tempi io ho avuto la fortuna di ammirarlo con la primavera, venne a giocare una partita qui vicino casa mia di campionato, dopo in novanta minuti ero strabiliato, ero davanti ad un fenomeno.
> 
> Infatti di li a poco ha esordito in prima squadra come nulla fosse. Eravamo a diciassette anni di fronte ad un fenomeno, gran fisico, buonissima tecnica, tiro devastante, personalità.
> 
> ...


Concordo
Metto in rilievo quello che secondo me è stato il suo più grande errore....quello di sentirsi arrivato...di sentirsi una star con il pallone d'oro già in tasca...invece avrebbe dovuto lavorare ancora tanto...solo Maradona poteva concedersi il lusso di riposarsi durante la settimana...ma è un lusso che gli dei del calcio hanno concesso solo a lui...
Forse anche volendo non sarebbe diventato un campione ma un buon giocatore sopra la media certamente si...specialmente in Italia dove basta vedere il livello dei suoi eredi in Nazionale...


----------



## Torros (4 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Si, vabbè.
> Ha segnato una doppietta in coppa Italia a 17 anni, alla seconda presenza, e un'altra doppietta a Torino contro la Juventus in CI.
> 7 gol in 15 presenze a 17 anni. Dovrebbe bastare questo.
> Oppure gli 8 gol in 22 presenze, quasi tutte spezzoni di partita da subentrante, l'anno successivo a 18 anni.
> ...



si ma nulla da gridare al fenomeno, diversi giovani attaccanti spesso arrivano a quei numeri sopratutto quando giocano nella squadra per distacco più forte. Hieanacho ha messo a segno nella scorsa stagione con il City 14 gol. Al City ha fatto male tutte le stagioni, e al Milan meta dei gol erano su rigore.


----------



## Torros (4 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda, ai tempi io ho avuto la fortuna di ammirarlo con la primavera, venne a giocare una partita qui vicino casa mia di campionato, dopo in novanta minuti ero strabiliato, ero davanti ad un fenomeno.
> 
> Infatti di li a poco ha esordito in prima squadra come nulla fosse. Eravamo a diciassette anni di fronte ad un fenomeno, gran fisico, buonissima tecnica, tiro devastante, personalità.
> 
> ...



E quanti giovani promesse hai visto giocare dal vivo per dire che lui era un fenomeno?

Hai idea di cosa facevano gente come Benzema e Suarez all'età in cui balotelli veniva pompato come un fenomeno? Balotelli secondo me non ha mai avuto le doti per diventarlo. Poteva diventare un ottimo attaccante ma non più di questo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Settembre 2016)

Suarez me lo ricordo benissimo; Faceva esattamente le stesse cose di Balotelli, ovvero mostrare talento e coglionaggine allo stesso momento. Ricordo che il primo caso di morso fu proprio nel suo periodo all'Ajax (ho seguito tantissimo l'Ajax in quel periodo anche per lui)


----------



## prebozzio (4 Settembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> si ma nulla da gridare al fenomeno, diversi giovani attaccanti spesso arrivano a quei numeri sopratutto quando giocano nella squadra per distacco più forte. Hieanacho ha messo a segno nella scorsa stagione con il City 14 gol. Al City ha fatto male tutte le stagioni, e al Milan meta dei gol erano su rigore.


Quei numeri a 17 anni sono impressionanti, altro che! Balotelli era due anni più giovane di Hieanacho. Ma soprattutto, Balotelli sembrava un crack perché abbinava strapotere fisico a mobilità e doti tecniche.
Infatti c'era un dibattito aperto su chi fosse più forte tra lui e Pato.
Il problema di Balotelli, come hanno detto altri, è che non ha lavorato per migliorare, si è "accontentato", ha pensato che crescere sarebbe venuto spontaneamente, naturalmente. E oggi ne paga il prezzo.


----------



## Torros (4 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Quei numeri a 17 anni sono impressionanti, altro che! Balotelli era due anni più giovane di Hieanacho. Ma soprattutto, Balotelli sembrava un crack perché abbinava strapotere fisico a mobilità e doti tecniche.
> Infatti c'era un dibattito aperto su chi fosse più forte tra lui e Pato.
> Il problema di Balotelli, come hanno detto altri, è che non ha lavorato per migliorare, si è "accontentato", ha pensato che crescere sarebbe venuto spontaneamente, naturalmente. E oggi ne paga il prezzo.



Allora diciamo che a 19 anni Ihenacho ha fatto meglio di balotelli a 19, cmq la si rigiri cose eccezionali non le ha fatte. Aguero per fare un altro esempio a 19 anni vinceva il titolo di miglior straniero della liga metteva a segno 27 gol tra coppe e liga. Torres ha 19 anni era il capitano dell'Atletico con 21 gol. Tutta sta pompaggine per Balotelli l'ho sempre trovata ingiustificata, magari ci stava agli inzii dove cmq gridare subito al fenomeno mi pareva un minimo prematuro, ma dopo ancora al Milan si parlava di uno potenzialmente ai livelli di Messi e Cr7. Ma dove? ma non scherizamo.

questo tipo ha 17 anni qui, se Balotelli per te era un fenomeno a quell'età, questo cos'è Dio travestito da Ronaldo?


----------



## prebozzio (4 Settembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Allora diciamo che a 19 anni Ihenacho ha fatto meglio di balotelli a 19, cmq la si rigiri cose eccezionali non le ha fatte. Aguero per fare un altro esempio a 19 anni vinceva il titolo di miglior straniero della liga metteva a segno 27 gol tra coppe e liga. Torres ha 19 anni era il capitano dell'Atletico con 21 gol. Tutta sta pompaggine per Balotelli l'ho sempre trovata ingiustificata, magari ci stava agli inzii dove cmq gridare subito al fenomeno mi pareva un minimo prematuro, ma dopo ancora al Milan si parlava di uno potenzialmente ai livelli di Messi e Cr7. Ma dove? ma non scherizamo.


Per me all'inizio ci stava. Non il pompaggio mediatico, quello è sempre esagerato, ma ci si poteva aspettare una carriera da primi 10-15 giocatori al mondo.
Dopo, ai tempi del passaggio al Milan, aveva ancora tempo per diventare tra i primi 10 attaccanti al mondo, raggiungere livelli di un Cavani per dire. Ma si è perso.


----------



## Torros (4 Settembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Suarez me lo ricordo benissimo; Faceva esattamente le stesse cose di Balotelli, ovvero mostrare talento e coglionaggine allo stesso momento. Ricordo che il primo caso di morso fu proprio nel suo periodo all'Ajax (ho seguito tantissimo l'Ajax in quel periodo anche per lui)



si ma di Suarez si vedeva nelle doti e nei fatti che era un fenomeno, di Balotelli si vedeva nei media.


----------



## davoreb (4 Settembre 2016)

Sono abbastanza d'accordo, giocatore sempre molto pompato dai media anche perché molto mediatico.

Per me non è mai stato un fenomeno ma poteva essere tranquillamente il titolare del Milan e della nazionale italiana se avesse avuto la voglia anche di allenarsi e migliorarsi.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Settembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Allora diciamo che a 19 anni Ihenacho ha fatto meglio di balotelli a 19, cmq la si rigiri cose eccezionali non le ha fatte. Aguero per fare un altro esempio a 19 anni vinceva il titolo di miglior straniero della liga metteva a segno 27 gol tra coppe e liga. Torres ha 19 anni era il capitano dell'Atletico con 21 gol. Tutta sta pompaggine per Balotelli l'ho sempre trovata ingiustificata, magari ci stava agli inzii dove cmq gridare subito al fenomeno mi pareva un minimo prematuro, ma dopo ancora al Milan si parlava di uno potenzialmente ai livelli di Messi e Cr7. Ma dove? ma non scherizamo.
> 
> questo tipo ha 17 anni qui, se Balotelli per te era un fenomeno a quell'età, questo cos'è Dio travestito da Ronaldo?



Ma santi numi, ma ti pare possibile paragonare uno che è stato un grande talento inespresso a Il Fenomeno?
Comunque la vuoi girare Balotelli di talento ne aveva da vendere, poi se non vuoi vederlo e/o ricordarlo amen.

P.S. Ti ricordo solo che esordì in un campionato italiano ancora competitivo, con i migliori difensori.


----------



## juventino (5 Settembre 2016)

Balotelli è stato indiscutibilmente uno dei più grandi talenti della sua generazione, aldilà del suo cervello di gallina. Piaccia o no.


----------



## davoreb (5 Settembre 2016)

Il confronto con Ronaldo è ridicolo, io lo confronterei con Pato che per me è il vero talento che si è perso negli anni, guardando solo i goals:

__________Pato____Balotelli

2007/08____9------------3
2008/09____15-----------8
2009/10____12-----------9
2010/11____14-----------6

--------------50 -----------26------ 

Cioè per me Balotelli poteva diventare un ottimo giocatore, Pato poteva diventare da Pallone d'oro.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> E quanti giovani promesse hai visto giocare dal vivo per dire che lui era un fenomeno?
> 
> Hai idea di cosa facevano gente come Benzema e Suarez all'età in cui balotelli veniva pompato come un fenomeno? Balotelli secondo me non ha mai avuto le doti per diventarlo. Poteva diventare un ottimo attaccante ma non più di questo.



Eh per qualche anno ne ho visti tanti, andavo a vedere le partite della primavera quando ci giocava un mio amico, in quell'occasione ho visto Balotelli. Beh non era difficile accorgersi fosse un fenomeno, nonostante giocasse con coetanei o gente più grande di lui era di altra categoria proprio. Non c'entrava nulla con la categoria, ne fisicamente, ne tecnicamente. 

No non ho idea di cosa facessero a diciassette anni Suarez dall'altra parte del mondo o Benzema nelle giovanili francesi. Ma se tu ti guardavi quelle partite sicuramente lo sai.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Allora diciamo che a 19 anni Ihenacho ha fatto meglio di balotelli a 19, cmq la si rigiri cose eccezionali non le ha fatte. Aguero per fare un altro esempio a 19 anni vinceva il titolo di miglior straniero della liga metteva a segno 27 gol tra coppe e liga. Torres ha 19 anni era il capitano dell'Atletico con 21 gol. Tutta sta pompaggine per Balotelli l'ho sempre trovata ingiustificata, magari ci stava agli inzii dove cmq gridare subito al fenomeno mi pareva un minimo prematuro, ma dopo ancora al Milan si parlava di uno potenzialmente ai livelli di Messi e Cr7. Ma dove? ma non scherizamo.
> 
> questo tipo ha 17 anni qui, se Balotelli per te era un fenomeno a quell'età, questo cos'è Dio travestito da Ronaldo?



Scomodare Ronaldo non ha senso. Nessuno ha chiamato in causa gli dei o detto Balotelli poteva diventare un calciatore del genere.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Il confronto con Ronaldo è ridicolo, io lo confronterei con Pato che per me è il vero talento che si è perso negli anni, guardando solo i goals:
> 
> __________Pato____Balotelli
> 
> ...



Si, Pato poteva essere il nuovo Ronaldo, aveva tutto. Balotelli chiaramente no.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Settembre 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Il confronto con Ronaldo è ridicolo, io lo confronterei con Pato che per me è il vero talento che si è perso negli anni, guardando solo i goals:
> 
> __________Pato____Balotelli
> 
> ...



Giocatori totalmente differenti, non esiste il paragone.
Balotelli poteva giocare a tutto campo, partire da lontano, sulla sinistra magari (vedi Inter di Mou), cercare gli uno 2, fare fraseggio, di base era più forte tecnicamente di Pato che invece poteva divetare un eccellente cecchino


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Settembre 2016)

I primi due anni di Inter, poi basta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Allora diciamo che a 19 anni Ihenacho ha fatto meglio di balotelli a 19, cmq la si rigiri cose eccezionali non le ha fatte. Aguero per fare un altro esempio a 19 anni vinceva il titolo di miglior straniero della liga metteva a segno 27 gol tra coppe e liga. Torres ha 19 anni era il capitano dell'Atletico con 21 gol. Tutta sta pompaggine per Balotelli l'ho sempre trovata ingiustificata, magari ci stava agli inzii dove cmq gridare subito al fenomeno mi pareva un minimo prematuro, ma dopo ancora al Milan si parlava di uno potenzialmente ai livelli di Messi e Cr7. Ma dove? ma non scherizamo.
> 
> questo tipo ha 17 anni qui, se Balotelli per te era un fenomeno a quell'età, questo cos'è Dio travestito da Ronaldo?


Io sono un noto hater di Balotelli, quindi lungi da me difenderlo in alcun modo. Ma che senso ha tirare in ballo Suarez, Benzema e Ronaldo? Per caso qualcuno ha detto che potesse diventare come loro?


----------



## mistergao (5 Settembre 2016)

Insomma, va bene che da un po' fa davvero schifo, ma i primi due anni all'Inter (in parte il terzo) e l'anno in cui ha vinto lo scudetto al City, ha fatto vedere cose interessanti. Che poi abbia sprecato tutto e che ormai sia quasi un ex giocatore, è vero, però il Balo i numeri li aveva.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Settembre 2016)

Secondo me il talento c'era. Ma non è mai riuscito a esplodere per via della svogliatezza e della testa.


----------



## Torros (5 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eh per qualche anno ne ho visti tanti, andavo a vedere le partite della primavera quando ci giocava un mio amico, in quell'occasione ho visto Balotelli. Beh non era difficile accorgersi fosse un fenomeno, nonostante giocasse con coetanei o gente più grande di lui era di altra categoria proprio. Non c'entrava nulla con la categoria, ne fisicamente, ne tecnicamente.
> 
> No non ho idea di cosa facessero a diciassette anni Suarez dall'altra parte del mondo o Benzema nelle giovanili francesi. Ma se tu ti guardavi quelle partite sicuramente lo sai.


ma nelle giovanili chi se ne frega, io parlo di calcio professionistico, di gente che fa i fenomeni nelle giovanili e poi scompare in seguito ve ne sono stati tanti.

Io sto parlando del Suarez dell'Ajax e di Benzema del Lione, Balotelli alla stessa età veniva pompato come un fenomeno senza mai aver dimostrato di esserlo.


----------



## Torros (5 Settembre 2016)

Il citato Pato a differenza di Balotelli ha dimostrato contro Real e Barca di avere un talento per diventare uno dei migliori, mentre di Balotelli si è sempre parlato solo di potenzialità, avendo però nei fatti espresso poco o nulla.


----------



## Torros (5 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono un noto hater di Balotelli, quindi lungi da me difenderlo in alcun modo. Ma che senso ha tirare in ballo Suarez, Benzema e Ronaldo? Per caso qualcuno ha detto che potesse diventare come loro?



perché quelli sono i fenomeni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> perché quelli sono i fenomeni.


Infatti chi ha detto che Balotelli sarebbe potuto diventare un fenomeno?


----------



## Torros (5 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti chi ha detto che Balotelli sarebbe potuto diventare un fenomeno?



in molti, primi tra tutti i media.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> in molti, primi tra tutti i media.


E su quello siamo d'accordo. In questo topic, però, si sta dicendo che sarebbe potuto essere sicuramente un giocatore migliore, magari un grande attaccante; e su questo penso non ci sia molto da discutere. Attenzione: grande attaccante non vuol dire fenomeno.


----------



## davoreb (6 Settembre 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Giocatori totalmente differenti, non esiste il paragone.
> Balotelli poteva giocare a tutto campo, partire da lontano, sulla sinistra magari (vedi Inter di Mou), cercare gli uno 2, fare fraseggio, di base era più forte tecnicamente di Pato che invece poteva divetare un eccellente cecchino



Al massimo è l'incontrario, il primo Pato partiva da lontano in dribbling con agilità e velocità assurda poi è successo quel che è successo ma il primo e vero Pato con potenzialità da fenomeno era più un numero 7 che un numero 9.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Settembre 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Al massimo è l'incontrario, il primo Pato partiva da lontano in dribbling con agilità e velocità assurda poi è successo quel che è successo ma il primo e vero Pato con potenzialità da fenomeno era più un numero 7 che un numero 9.



E ricordo anche che dopo un dribbling magari alzava la testa e faceva un cambio di gioco di 30 metri, cosa che Balotelli forse non farà mai.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Settembre 2016)

Poi la cosa strana è che ha i piedi meno educati di un tempo, ora sbaglia stop e passaggi normali. E' un mezzo scarpone. 
Ma non ha mai calciato in modo corretto, come calcia Bacca per esempio, non lascia andare bene la gamba, non usa molto il controbalzo, sono più elastici gli omini del biliardino.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Settembre 2016)

io per un po ci ho creduto. Poteva diventare un buonissimo giocatore, forse non un fenomeno, ma ormai è già finito. I media, Raiola e il poco cervello che ha l'hanno distrutto...


----------

